# port forward for azureus



## 2ndfloorindustr (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,

I have a macbook, and run wireless through a DIR-625 router. I am trying to forward a port for azureus. i've gone through portforward.com [dozens of times], as well as this thread http://macosx.com/tech-support/azureus-port-forwarding/13263.html . i have gone through forum after forum looking for why my port simply will not forward. it says it's forwarded on my router page, but i'm still not connectable. i have a static ip, disabled upnp (then re-enabled upnp), and taken just about every piece of advice imaginable. is there anyone who can walk me through this? i'm at my wit's end.

thanks


----------



## stewey (Mar 15, 2007)

I also have a macbook and have a port forwarded for azureus. From time to time, well most times, my NAT appears firewalled but leave it on for long enough and it will go green. It just seems to take a long time to register it. When I port forwarded for my house mates computer (running XP) his NAT appeared green immediately. 

Hope this helps although I've given ya nothing proactive to do.


----------



## 2ndfloorindustr (Mar 15, 2007)

this is not the problem. i know for a fact that i am not connectable.


----------



## Decade (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you disable your Mac's firewall or allow BitTorrent traffic through it?

I don't remember the details, but if you want to keep the firewall running, you'd need to go into Azureus's preference, hunt down which preference pane says which port it's using (I think it's 6881 by default), then go into System Preferences, Sharing, some pane where you can firewall rules for your own services, and add a rule to allow TCP 6881 into your machine.


----------

